# LF: Canister filters



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

LF: for a cheap canister filter ...


----------



## manaff (Jun 16, 2010)

hey i got a rena xp3 for sale open to offers
also got a fluval 203 complete with extra hoses and other jigs for 30 bucks

give me a call 604 808 8025


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

Looking for a canister filter for cheap...


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

Still looking for a canister filter .. I lost the bid with MANAFF...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! Sorry bud!
But i think someone is seling a Eheim 2215


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

Thats okay .. i'll wait..


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

still waiting!! for a canister filter


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

they are not cheap sometimes [email protected]!


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

i am willing to pay 30-60 bucks


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

tha604boi said:


> i am willing to pay 30-60 bucks


then get a ac110 used ?


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

i got a couple of them already

... i need a canister filter .... the most i could pay is $60 bucks

my buddie got a XP4 rena for $20 on this forum


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

tha604boi said:


> i got a couple of them already
> 
> ... i need a canister filter .... the most i could pay is $60 bucks
> 
> my buddie got a XP4 rena for $20 on this forum


WELL thats a good deal for sure [email protected]! good luck ..


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

anyone??? has one for sale


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

30$ for a fluval 203 seems like a good price
xp4 for 20$ is far from typical though


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

bump bump.......


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

best i did was 200 for a xp4 and bought a xp4 from marius for a hundred. but 20 bucs for a xp4 how many leaks did it have


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

ohh...no leaks at all ... came with everything and media..


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wish you luck ....


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

The best deal I got off here was an FX5 for $150, your smokin somthing if you think your going to get an xp4 for $20.


----------

